# Jigsaw Lash Up



## Ken I (Jun 26, 2011)

Here's a trick I use for jigsawing small components when I don't have a bandsaw.





I clamp the jigsaw in a sawhorse and attatch a cover plate (made of MDF - metal would be better / more durable) - this covers the annoyingly large clearance hole in the jigsaw footplate and allows fine control over small parts.
Also works as a power file.
Obviously the exposed blade is dangerous (but not more so than a bandsaw) and appropriate care should be taken.
Also shown - by printing 1:1 onto self adhesive lables from Autocad, I save time on marking out.

Ken


----------



## peatoluser (Jun 26, 2011)

Thanks Ken, that's another good tip i'll have to file away (no pun intended!)
yours 
peter


----------



## nfk (Jul 1, 2011)

Nice one Ken!
I will try it, i have loads of MDF to cut this weekend!

Norberto


----------



## kcmillin (Jul 1, 2011)

Good Idea. This ones getting done for sure!

Kel


----------



## krv3000 (Jul 2, 2011)

HI thats brill


----------

